

WorkingClass – an human readable plain text todo list syntax - timkaechele
https://github.com/TimKaechele/WorkingClass

======
alfonsodev
Last week I started to test my own syntax in html, so it gets syntax highlight
for free.

<goal title="Fix ajax navigation" start="08:50" >

    
    
      <task done title="check pushState has correct state" />  
      <task title="check state is restored on popstate event" >  
         <task done title="other subtask" />  
         <task title="" />  
      </task>  
    

</goal>

There is a plugin for sublime to insert date/time that makes easy to insert
the time when you start your task/goal.
[https://github.com/FichteFoll/InsertDate](https://github.com/FichteFoll/InsertDate)

I like this structure because can be nested and folded unfolded with most html
editors, then when you leave your task and you come back to it later, it's
easy to know the steps you made, where you are, etc. It's cool to have when
you have a problem that leads you to another problem that leads you to another
that.. you know what I mean.

